# Bilder / Sete schneller laden?



## Extremefall (26. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, die Bilder einer Website schneller zu laden, auf eine Lösung gestoßen, die ich sehr interessant finde. Die Bilder werden auf der Startseite platziert. Die Größe ist dabei mit width="1px" und height="1px" gehandhabt. Die Idee: Die Bilder werden vorher in den Cache geladen und lassen sich dann sofort auf der nächsten Seite aufrufen. 

Gibt es weitere Tricks, die Bilder schneller laden zu lassen? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch? Gibt es nicht so etwas wie body onload oder so, womit die Bilder auch vorgeladen werden können? Oder wie macht man es sonst noch am besten, um die Seitenladedauer zu verzögern?


----------



## threadi (26. April 2011)

Viele Tipps dazu hat Google für PageSpeed zusammengetragen. Die Bildgröße auf 1px zu verringern war nicht dabei, aber vieles anderes.

http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/speed/page-speed/docs/rules_intro.html


----------



## CPoly (27. April 2011)

Also die Bilder auf die Startseite mit 1px Größe zu setzen halten ich für sinnlos. Dadurch machst du das ganze noch schlimmer, denn eine langsame Startseite schreckt sofort die Leute ab. Außerdem wieso 1px? Dann muss der Browser zusätzlich noch die Grafiken skalieren (Bildbearbeitung -> aufwendig). Anstatt dessen könnte man sie einfach aus dem Viewport heraus schieben.

Neben den *hervorragenden Tipps* von Google***, habe ich noch einen, der speziell für Bilder in Galerien ist. Klingt zwar trivial, macht aber eine gute Galerie aus.
Sobald jemand sich ein Bild in der Galerie anguckt, lädt man via JavaScript das nachfolgende und das vorherige Bild bereits in den Cache. Dadurch kann man sich praktisch ohne Zeitverlust durch die Galerie klicken.


_*Yahoo war damit afaik früher da http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html, genauso wie yslow (http://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/) vor pagespeed (http://code.google.com/speed/page-speed/download.html#extension-rel-ff)_


----------

